# pregnant guppy dead



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

My 9 month old breeding guppy was dead this morning. She was hugely pregnant. She last gave birth june 15 so I would have thought that she might have delivered a few weeks ago. I dunno what went wrong. the gravid spot did not seem to enlarge properly like it does just before they deliver.
her first batch was over 50 fry and I suspect if she had lived she would have dropped a lot more this time.
There was nothing wrong with her as far as I could see as far as diseases go.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Sometimes they just pass away during or after pregnancy. Oddly enough, after my female became pregnant, the male just passed away -- no nipping spots, no damage, was perfectly healthy and swimming the day before


----------



## Patrico12345 (Aug 3, 2010)

I recently had a wild female guppy that my friend gave me drop and then the next day there she lay so peacefully on the bottom of the tank 

Same thing happened about 2 weeks ago, I got a platy from the petstore that was really shy. A few days after I got her home she was dead one morning in the front of the tank at the bottom I just couldn't tell what happened. The next day I found 7 baby platies swimming around!


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Sorry about your guppy but they can also have problem durring delivery. That is probably what happened. Actually that happened to me as well with a guppy that was pregnant. Delivery problems.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Yup I think that she just failed to deliver and died as a result.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I agree, problems durring birth. Are there any babies?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

no, no babies.-- the babies did not seem to be in the gravid spot either- no eyes to be seen and the gravid spot did not enlarge as it usually would.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Once I read about a "pregnant" woman who turned out to be "carrying" a tumor instead of a baby. It does happen to fish, too.


----------

